# Cheese Temp



## trailsend (Jan 8, 2015)

My brother has gotten into making his own cheese, does not have a smoker.  I have a smoker and don't make my own cheese.  I have an electric vertical smoker with a temp range of 60-250 degrees.  Can you smoke cheese at 60-65 degrees or is that to hot?


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 8, 2015)

Creating smoke at 60 degrees can be quite a challenge. 

Most folks use an external smoke generator when smoking cheese.

Do a search on the Electric Smokers Forum and you will find a wealth of knowledge regarding smoke generators.

Good Luck,  John


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 8, 2015)

Maybe these will help you.  Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View,  My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Tom


----------



## trailsend (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you.  I might have to get something figured out.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 10, 2015)

Trail, I bought an AMNPS and some pellets for smoking cheese ,works very well !


----------



## fpmich (Jan 13, 2015)

I too, use the AMNPS for all cheese smoking.  It works great!

60*-70- for smoking cheese also works for me.  You can smoke colder, but it will be a lighter smoke flavor after aging. 

Smoke flavor is a personal thing anyway, so we all have our different times.  For me 3 to 5 hours is just right.


----------

